
The European Lisp Symposium will be streamed on twitch - register
More details here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.european-lisp-symposium.org&#x2F;2020&#x2F;index.html
======
ksaj
I'll finally be able to afford to attend this year!

Since it is free, and you do not have to log in to view the event, there might
also be non-Lispers interested in a few of the subjects listed in the
itinerary. Obviously it is Lisp-specific, but some of the subjects are a
little more universal.

